# BRP Card only with DX?



## LoveHopeFaith (Jun 28, 2016)

Good day all,

Does HOME OFFICE only use DX as a courier? I received a confirmation letter that I will receive my Biometric Residence card within the next 10 working days from the date of the letter that was the 4th of April...

It is now the 11th (7days) and I know its not 10 days yet but I need to book a flight to Bulgaria on the 19th for an emergency and I am so scared the flights might get full so it would have been nice to be able to do that this week. I called DX depot here by us and they don't have anything on the system yet.

Just wondering if Home office might use another courier too as the letter only says "by courier" not by DX or so...I thought its DX as this is what most forums say.

So anyone else maybe received it differently or not from DX??


----------



## LoveHopeFaith (Jun 28, 2016)

Update, still no BRC and calling DX every day with nothing.

Not gonna use this forum again as its not helpful at all.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

We're not UKVI customer service. We don't owe you answers, we don't get paid to be here. If we don't know the answer, we generally don't comment.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I've only ever had my BRP delivered by DX... the service was crap (both times they claimed I wasn't home to receive the card when I had been) but it got there in the end... I ended up paying extra to have named day redelivery (pick a time slot on a particular day) and they were still late. I lived near Pimlico Tube the first time (November '12) and Barons Court Tube the second time (October 2014) so it's not like I lived in the back of beyond.


----------



## LoveHopeFaith (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your experience...much appreciated. I got hold of DX and there was a delivery out to my house. They gave me the tracking nr. I was literally sitting at the window because of everyone saying they are horrible... Thought to track just to see and it did say they couldn't get in and could not leave a card. I am right at the door and can hear every little sound so this person was not here at all. I called now and the nicest women helped me and gave me a nr of a guy that will come tonight as he stays close to my house and gave me his nr and gave my nr to him. So now just hoping it comes. Gonna just keep on waiting and seeing if someone comes.


----------

